# Freshwater Sand Sifter



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey, I recently switched my substrate from a gravel to a sand substrate and noticed that the finer subsrate doesn't absorb the waste as well as the gravel did. I was wondering if there is a type of fish or invert that sifts sand well or if there are any other options I could look into.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually...cleaning the sand is easier IMO. No more plunging the gravel vac into the substrate. Just use the tube only when cleaning. Hover just over the debris and suck it out. By just using the tube, you will actually be able to clean the entire tank without drawing out a lot of water in the process. You'll be able to reach under plants and deco.

As for moving the sand around...cories can help keep things stirred up. If you don't mind snails...MTS will burrow in the sand.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Tadpole Shrimp.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Shrimp and snails can break it down, and fresh water clams can aggitate your sand.

Personally I never cared for sand since I have a planted tank and want good O2 flow. I also never vacuum more than just the surface since the broken down debris is a good source of nutrients. Just keep the top free of built up mulm (dead plant waste mostly). The key is that it is broken down, which takes shrimps, snails, and/or other bottom feeders. 

Sand is also a pain if you ever get blue-green algae. For most things you can wipe it right off and pick it up, but it binds better to sand.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Corys and snails are good options


----------

